# My First and Last Buck of 2015



## Lastofthebreed (Jan 4, 2016)

Hunting in South Carolina provides me with a chance to take deer over a period of 3 and 1/2 months. The first picture is of the first buck I took this past year. October 11th in a clear cut at 150 yds. I got him early in the morning. He weighed exactly 200 lbs on the scales at the processors.

The second picture is of the last buck I was lucky enough to get last year. Just after Thanksgiving in another clear cut. My buddy was sitting on the other side of the clear cut and was able to text me that a nice buck was headed my way. I got ready and dropped him at about 100 yds. 165 lbs. I have been blessed with good luck for a number of years deer hunting and hope I have a few years left.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice bucks! Can you use a rifle or is it shotgun only in S Carolina?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice bucks. Congrats!

PM sent.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the nice bucks.
Maybe edit the text part out?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on scoring a buck 2 yrs in a row. and the best of luck in the yrs to come.
sherman


----------



## Lastofthebreed (Jan 4, 2016)

Kenlow1: I used a very nice Weatherby Mark V in 257 Weatherby Magnum to take the first buck. I used a 60's era Savage 99 in 300 Savage to take the second one. I have killed only one deer in my entire hunting career using a shotgun.


----------

